# New Member, New Pup



## firemanc1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Just wanted to say hey from myself and my Llew Setter.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the site…congrats on your new pup…English Setter one of my favorite breeds…good luck


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

welcome what a cutie


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome!
Glad to have you guys onboard...


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful pup you have there!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Must like coffee also


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

welcome brother!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome! What part of the state?


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Welcome! Nice pup.


----------



## firemanc1 (Dec 13, 2021)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Welcome! What part of the state?


Lorain County


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I host trials for the National Llewellin Gun Dog Club, welcome to the best breed out there😀. Tell us more about your pup and your goals for them.


----------

